# Nobel Prize in Physics for Blue LEDs



## IMSabbel (Oct 7, 2014)

Thought this might be the most fitting place.

The 2014 Nobel Prize in Physics goes to Isamu Akasaki, Hiroshi Amano und Shuji Nakamura for their development of GaN blue LEDs in the 90s, jump starting what turned out to be a revolution in all things light. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...2014-geht-an-drei-lichtforscher-a-995615.html


----------



## Cataract (Oct 26, 2014)

I do not read German, but all I can say is it is well deserved!


----------

